# Crufts 2015 Dog Show



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well Westminster maybe over, but Crufts (the largest dog show in he world), is just around the corner. In fact it is next week Thurs-Sunday. 

4 days of shows with tons going on. Conformation, Obedience, Agility, tons of demonstrations, Huge meet the breeds, and vendors galore. So wish to go back some day. 

Once again I will be posting highlights, results etc. 

I will post links to details later.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay! Thank you so much for the dog show info and updates. It must take a significant amount of time, but it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Everybody root for Lauren Hull! She was best junior at Eukanuba and helped me with my puppies in Maryland! She is representing the USA at Crufts!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Everybody root for Lauren Hull! She was best junior at Eukanuba and helped me with my puppies in Maryland! She is representing the USA at Crufts!


Oh that is awesome.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

That's cool! I wonder how she'll do, considering the usual style of GSD shown at Crufts.  Hope for the best!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

What do USA handlers and owners of breeds who are normally cropped and docked in the USA do, can they compete or not? Just curious.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

So Day 1 is Gundog day
Day 2 is Working and Pastoral day
Day 3 is Terrier and Hound day
And Day 4 is Toy and Utility day


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

For the record, she does not show GSDs in juniors. Lauren shows an Irish Setter  She just helped me out because I was short handed. She's pretty awesome.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh, my bad. It would have been awesome if an amline gsd competed in Crufts though.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

OwnedbyACDs--from what one handler in the Boardwalk KC Dog Show told me, is that slowly dogs with uncropped ears and un-docked tails can compete in Westminster and others, but she said it's catching on very slowly. 

So Crufts is the biggest show, not Westminster? Wow, I learned something new. I wish they would show Crufts in the US or if they do, not do it the way Eukanuba does it. Out of ABC order and showing dogs during commercials.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> OwnedbyACDs--from what one handler in the Boardwalk KC Dog Show told me, is that slowly dogs with uncropped ears and un-docked tails can compete in Westminster and others, but she said it's catching on very slowly.
> 
> So Crufts is the biggest show, not Westminster? Wow, I learned something new. I wish they would show Crufts in the US or if they do, not do it the way Eukanuba does it. Out of ABC order and showing dogs during commercials.


Youtube runs videos I believe, not sure if live, but probably. I can not remember if they bring them in alphabetically or by size, I think it is the latter. I think you mean the national dog show, that is shown on thanksgiving, they don't show all because it is edited highly to fit a specific time slot. 

Crufts is WAY bigger than westminster. The NEC where this is held is humongous. The building has 20 halls at which Crufts uses 5 plus their arena. To see everything you would have to go to more than one day, all day. Crufts has an average of 22,973 dog exhibiting a year. Westminster gets anywhere between 2000-3000 entries a year. The place is packed with people, sometimes it is very hard to move. The rings are basically roped with people on each side, cameras flashing galore. It is also a benched show, dogs can not leave those benches (even though people do sneak out), they are actually pretty comfy once you curl up with a dog. I slept with my friends bulldog one day.

The meet the breeds is huge, granted I am sure the one at westminster is huge too. Booths spanned the whole main hall.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Crufts has started. Will post results as I see them. 

Here,is th the link to results
http://crufts.fossedata.co.uk/default.asp

Today is just Gundogs.

Youtube has a live feed going on right now.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Gundog Group Winners (pics to come in a bit)

1) Flat Coated Retriever: SEU(U)CH/NOUCH CASTLEROCK SIMPLY MAGIC (From Sweden)










2) Pointer: SH CH WILCHRIMANE ICE MAIDEN 










3) Welsh Springer Spaniel: SH CH FERNDEL AERON MAGREGOR










4) Weimaraner: SH CH GUNALT DE ICE AT STRIDVIEW










When Crufts puts there own pics up I will switch the pics to those.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Here are some random breed winners as well

Large Munsterlander- SH CH RAYCRIS FREYA










Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever- US/Can GCH. TOLLERPRIDE GATHERING STORM (from Canada)










Spinone Italiano- SH CH INOSTRICANI MEDA DEL GRADEVOLE JW


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I really like the pointer. Is it just me or does it look like that Weim has an abdominal mass or is really fat, I'm not fond of the lack of tuck up.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

animalcraker said:


> I really like the pointer. Is it just me or does it look like that Weim has an abdominal mass or is really fat, I'm not fond of the lack of tuck up.


It is not really a great picture of him. I hope by tomorrow they will have breed pics up.

But , quite a lot of weims (especially males) are thicker in the UK


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

In the video I did not like the weim at all either. Seems very different than what I am used to seeing over here.

That toller is gorgeous.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The Euro Weim is not as elegant as our animals over here.

I, too, love the Pointer


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Interesting, quite a lot of male aussies from the US (either imported from or not), are winning placements in their classes, will be interesting to see if that trend continues in bitches.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some other breed winners from yesterday (that I could not find a reliable picture of)

Bracco Italiano:IR SH CH LAUMIDORN RACHEL CARSON SHCM










German Longhaired Pointer-ARANY'S GRETA










Hungarian Wirehaired Vizsla-KENMILLIX METOPE AT FASSFIELDS










Spanish Water Dog-VALENTISIMO'S PACOPILIK










Cocker Spaniel (Engie)-MOLKARA ANASTASIA WITH JOZELAH JW










English Springer Spaniel-SH CH MELVERLY ISLAY INSPIRED AT LOSSIEDOON


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some early breed winners from today

Australian Cattle Dog- It/Cz CH. QUEBLUE DOUBLE D LEGACY (imported to Italy from Australia)










Australian Shepherd-CH HEARTHSIDE MAN OF MYSTERY AT DIALYNNE JW CRO J CH (imported from US)








(note he is young in this pic, will update tomorrow with crufts pic) 

Belgian Laekenois-NED CH SHEPHERDS DOGMATE BUGATTI VEYRON (from The Netherlands)










St. Bernard-CH CHANDLIMORE SPARKS WILL FLY OVER SAMHAVEN








(pic is from last years Crufts)

Portuguese Water Dog-WINTERKLOUD COCO CHANEL AT BREGANTIA










Leonberger-SE/FI/NO/NORD CH NAMUPALAN BLING SMACK CHAP (from Finland)


----------



## gwd (Sep 6, 2014)

Watched gun dog group last night. Loved the flattie! Golden retrievers have a much different look in the uk...........just a random thought. I use to watch Crufts and arrogantly think 'jeebus, don't those folks groom' but now, I wish we could turn back the clock and do more casual grooming here. Same with the style of dress of the handlers. They all seemed to be dressed sensibly. ........do you really need a sequined pencil skirt to show a dog??? One other note having watched the gun dog group. Many of the exhibits didn't seem to have the training that a group dog here in the US would have. I saw a lot of pulling away and crabbing. Anyhow, just some random, dis-jointed thoughts I had.


----------



## gwd (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh, one other thing I noticed. Both announcers seemed to know what the hell they were talking about. You didn't get the 'stupid side-kick" like we're blessed with like was parodied in the movie "Best in Show" or "Dodgeball". ......... however, the woman mis-identified the English Setter as a blue Belton when it was actually a Tri.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Most goldens in the UK are very light cream, you dont see the variety of shades that see in the US, and they are very curly. 

Those fancy clothes are not usually worn at every day shows, usually just the big shows, and some people do so at Nationals specially Top 20 invitationals. There are those who do where the over the top "fancy" clothes to everyday shows, but not a lot.

Yes you see a lot of that out of control in the UK. Take the weim, I personally hate slip leads for adult large dogs, plus she should have put it underneath so his head would stay up, once his head went down he was all over the place. You see way better presentation in the US than you see over there.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

That is a FINE looking ACD, and I don't usually prefer their look.


----------



## gwd (Sep 6, 2014)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Those fancy clothes are not usually worn at every day shows, usually just the big shows, and some people do so at Nationals specially Top 20 invitationals. There are those who do where the over the top "fancy" clothes to everyday shows, but not a lot.
> 
> Yes you see a lot of that out of control in the UK. Take the weim, I personally hate slip leads for adult large dogs, plus she should have put it underneath so his head would stay up, once his head went down he was all over the place. You see way better presentation in the US than you see over there.


Maybe it's regional. I'm on the west coast and we see a lot more 'fancy' dressing than we did when I started showing in the early 80's. When I first started, golf skirts and nice tops (or sweaters in the winter) were more commonplace. The split skirts 'gaucho' type were normal show wear. Blazers were generally only pulled out for national specialties.

But yes, the lack of presentation (for the stack) and on the move was evident. There were a lot of dogs pulling away and not maintaining that good, straight line to allow proper viewing of movement. ............it also seems that the self stack when coming back to the judge wasn't really something anyone had trained for. It was nice to see a setter shown that wasn't as heavily sculpted............ more like it use to be here in the 70's! It's worth noting (for those that don't notice grooming) that in the UK, the setters are shown without ear feathering. In the US we only take off the top third short and we cherish the long ear fringe. In the UK they remove it. I asked a British person why that was and she replied, 'Now we don't want them to look spaniel-y now do we."


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

The husky was really really different from what I am used to seeing!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> The husky was really really different from what I am used to seeing!


I really did not like the husky, that easty westy front made me cringe. But the huskies you see over in the UK for the most part are those that are out sledding in the winter.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah I looked that dog up and it looks like it is an actual sled dog! Very neat!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

That Great Pyrenees was stunning, and won 2nd place!  Not happy with the GSD, who placed third.

Ps. Can someone post a pic of the husky? I'm curious now.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

https://instagram.com/alyeska/

2nd photo.

GSD was terrible. Blegh.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Working Group Winners

1) Alaskan Malamute-CH CHAYO MY PREROGATIVE










2) Leonberger-SE/FI/NO/NORD CH NAMUPALAN BLING SMACK CHAP (From Finland)










3)Bullmastiff-AUS SUP CH COSTOG MOMPESSONS HOME BRU (from Australia)










4) St. Bernard- CH CHANDLIMORE SPARKS WILL FLY OVER SAMHAVEN


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Avie said:


> That Great Pyrenees was stunning, and won 2nd place!  Not happy with the GSD, who placed third.
> 
> Ps. Can someone post a pic of the husky? I'm curious now.


Sibe- CH ALYESKA ZIZOU



















You can go back on youtube and watch the groups, she really looked bad in the group ring.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pastoral Group Winners

1) Bearded Collie-CH VICTORY WIND'S GHOST WHISPERER FOR SNOWMEAD JW (imported from France)










2) Pyrenean Mountain Dog- VI'SKALY'S HARLEM SHAKE(From Sweden) 










3) German Shepherd Dog- VA1 V25 CH VENEZE ELLIE SchH2 Kkl1










4) Samoyed- VANDREEM IMPERIAL CRUZ


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

GSD isn't a bad bitch standing...will have to see the video to see how she moves


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Tomorrows groups are Terrier and Hound.


----------



## beardiedawg (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm so happy about the Beardie winning. They get so overlooked here. Rooting for a show win there.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Did you find any photos of the Rotties?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Inga said:


> Did you find any photos of the Rotties?


The Breed/Dog CC winner was: Ch. FIREMOONS AMIS A VIE JW










this is the only pic I can find of him (will put up the crufts photo tomorrow)

This is the Reserve Dog CC winner: NED CH. CHEZZIES DURACEL (from The Netherlands)










This is the Reserve Bitch CC Winner: CH. DORTMUND SHOCKWAVE










I can not find a reliable pic of the Bitch CC winner though 

Scratch that found her:CH JHAVA MAI TAI


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Canyx said:


> That is a FINE looking ACD, and I don't usually prefer their look.


Really? I thought he was kind of strange looking. What's happening at the neck?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

KodiBarracuda said:


> Really? I thought he was kind of strange looking. What's happening at the neck?


I think it is a collar and lead that has been airbrushed out. She really is pretty.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Xeph said:


> GSD isn't a bad bitch standing...will have to see the video to see how she moves


I am shocked that you like her, she looks deformed to me.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Day 1 Video:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxfF6obloVY

Gundog Group Vid: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRwtjBqRRVQ
Day 2 Vid:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJYxr4rHEKA

Working Group Vid:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB7E1Mulyrg

Pastoral Group vid:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jm7yQfOI74


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

KodiBarracuda said:


> Really? I thought he was kind of strange looking. What's happening at the neck?


Her crufts photo as promised. As you can see the same thing is going on here, a collar being pulled up.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Most of the pics from yesterday have been updated. Here are some new photos

Catalan Sheepdog-STARWELL ILEX AT KIANDRA










Estrela Mt. dog- TUGA DAS TERRAS D'CISTER










Lancashire Heeler-CH DODDSLINE DAFFODIL AT WELSHMOOR










Maremma Sheepdog-IT CH DONNA DI FIORI DI SELVASPINA JW (From Italy)










Turkish Kangel-FOUDLAND TAYYIBE CUM CLANQUAICH










Canadian Eskimo Dog-CAN CH ARCTICICE QIMMIQ G-AMORAK AVEC AKNA










Greenland Dog-ARABICA AV TASERMIUT AT SLEDOG (IMP NOR)










Hovawart-NLD/BEL/LUX CH GOTHAM DES ILES DU LAGON BLEU (From France)










Boxer-CH MARANSEEN LUSTRE JW










Dobermann-CH SUPETA'S SPELLS TROUBLE JW SHCM


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh man, was anyone else super pumped for the flyball?!?! Holy hell there's no dog sport that gets me worked up more than flyball. It's so intense! Great teams this year!


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Watching the Large Dog Agility International Invitation Finals right now and this course is crazy!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Effisia said:


> Watching the Large Dog Agility International Invitation Finals right now and this course is crazy!


Yeah it is crazy.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

taquitos said:


> Oh man, was anyone else super pumped for the flyball?!?! Holy hell there's no dog sport that gets me worked up more than flyball. It's so intense! Great teams this year!


I knooow I hope my future Dalmatian is ball driven haha


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Kayota said:


> I knooow I hope my future Dalmatian is ball driven haha


Haha yeah I may dabble in it with my next dog (Mini Aussie coming from a breeder who competes in flyball)  I would have a great mentor so I totally might get into it...

The final is coming up!!!

The Flyers and the Marnicks seem to make it every year. So exciting!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Everybody root for Lauren Hull! She was best junior at Eukanuba and helped me with my puppies in Maryland! She is representing the USA at Crufts!


Saw her Xeph, she got to show a Bracco Italiano for her second dog. Did not make it to the top ten unfortunetly.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Flyball is so, so fun to watch, agreed! That's something I'd be very curious to try with Gyp. I know she'd LOVE it, probably'd be one of those crazy, pulling, screaming dogs. It just seems like it could be rough on a dog's body if done regularly, long term.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Terrier Group Winners;

1) Scottish Terrier- RUS/BLR/UKR/CRO/LIT/LAT,/EST/BALT/SLO/PL/AM CH MCVAN'S TO RUSSIA WITH LOVE (From Russia (but she is showing in the US right now)) 










2) Wire Fox Terrier- CH KING ARTHUR VAN FOLINY HOME (From Belgium)










3) Border Terrier- CH BRACKENFELL BOK TO BACH JW










4) Mini Bull Terrier- CH/IR CH GRASCO'S HONKY TONKY JW (From Italy)










(This boy is gorgeous)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Hound Group Winners:

1) Saluki- SE/NO/FI CH QIRMIZI OVATION (From Sweden)










2) Whippet- IR CH DEMERLAY ARMABAY BILLIE JEAN










3) Borzoi- INT CH YEGOROV HOTTER THAN JULY (From Finland)










4) Rhodesian Ridgeback- CH KINABULA BIN THERE DONE THAT


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Hotter is an absolute stunner.









I LOVED Dustin SFT too










Saluki to win Best in Show wooooo!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> The Breed/Dog CC winner was: Ch. FIREMOONS AMIS A VIE JW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. Nice looking dogs but I just...am not a fan of tails on Rotties. I had one Rottie with a tail and it was a nightmare. Very nice heads though.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

GoGoGypsy said:


> Flyball is so, so fun to watch, agreed! That's something I'd be very curious to try with Gyp. I know she'd LOVE it, probably'd be one of those crazy, pulling, screaming dogs. It just seems like it could be rough on a dog's body if done regularly, long term.


Yeah it can be if proper care is not taken of the dog. My breeder takes her dogs to a chiropractor on a regular basis because the activity can be quite strenuous.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

LOL the only dogs I like with tails are rotties, the rest look ... weird to me, I cant get past it and see the dog.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

The ACD looked really nice in the group imo. I really liked her.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

This dog is goooorgeous!


>


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> The ACD looked really nice in the group imo. I really liked her.


Yeah I loved the ACD too!

I also really liked the Estrela Mountain Dog


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pics have been updated, here are some other breed winners from yesterday:

Hound Group

Basset Fauve de Bretagne: RANGALI OH LA LA










Grand Basset Griffon Vendeen- CLAELA BEAUVOIR SUR MER










Hamiltonstovare- SUFAYRE ANGELS TRINITY










Portuguese Podengo- DK/SE/NO/NORD CH GODFRIED'S MARCELO PAZ (From Denmark)










Sloughi- LIZANTHE AL ZAKURI SHCM










Afghan Hound- WAY UP JAMES BOND (From Italy)










PBGV- NL/LU/BE CH L'ANGE BARBU D'ANGLAIS FORCE DU VIVRE (From The Netherlands)










Finnish Spitz-CH KUNNIAKAS KIMI POSSIBLE










Basset Hound- CH SWITHERLAND RED IMAGE










Pharoah Hound- CH/RUS/AM GRAND CH REEDLY ROAD GLOBETROTTER (Russian Import)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Terrier Group BOBs

Bedlington Terrier- MITEYMIDGETS ENDLESS LOVE








(love that this dog was shown by a junior)

Smooth Fox Terrier-ABSOLUTELY SUPERSTITIOUS (from The US) 










Glen of Imaal Terrier- ROMAINVILLE BILLY WHIZZ










Kerry Blue Terrier- CH HALLSBLU FIBBER MAGEE








(this dog wanted to spar so badly in the group ring)

Parson Russell Terrier- ALNCROFT MAID AN ISSUE AT SPRINGBECK JW










Skye Terrier- CH SALENA THE SPECIAL ONE










Staffordshire Bull Terrier- CH ECLYPSTAFF CUZ I CAN










Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier- INT/RUS CH MODNY STYLE EURO STANDART (From Russia)










Manchester Terrier- CH WESTBANK BLUE DIAMOND FOR TALANORS










Dandie Dinmont Terrier- GERMAN DANDIES TERENCE HILL AT CLOVERWOOD (German Import)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some early BOB winners:

Affenpinscher- Am GCH. YARROW'S HI-TECH BEN THERE DONE THAT (From The US)










Shiba Inu- CH VORMUND NORMA JEAN










Chinese Shar Pei- EUR/SPA/FRA/GIB/LUX/MAR CH DEAKIE LAWFUL REBELLION


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> (last years crufts pic)


Hind legs look a mess! Oh my


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

geez they do


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Utility Group Winners:

1) Miniature Poodle- AM CH MONTSERRAT CABALLE (From Norway)










2) Miniature Schnauzer- SAREDON BORN A STAR FOR RISEPARK










3) Bulldog- CH SEALAVILLE HE'S TYLER










4) Toy Poodle- CH VANITONIA AS YOU WISH


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Toy Group Winners:

1) Maltese- IT/GRE/ROM/FI/SPA/PORT CH CINECITTA' SASHA BARON COLEN (From Italy)










2) Pomeranian- CH/IR CH BELLIVER THE ULTIMATE CREATION










3) English Toy Terrier- WITCHSTONE CHINA GIRL FOR POSHPINS (Handled lovely by a young handler)










4) Pekingese- CH YAKEE OOH AAH CANTONA


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Crufts 2015 BEST IN SHOW

Scottish Terrier- RUS/BLR/UKR/CRO/LIT/LAT/EST/BALT/SLO/PL/AM CH MCVAN'S TO RUSSIA WITH LOVE (AKA Knopa)










Cruft's 2015 Reserve Best In Show

Flat Coated Retriever- SEU(U)CH/NOUCH CASTLEROCK SIMPLY MAGIC (AKA Dublin)


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Kayota said:


> geez they do


Tiz politics in dog shows, my friends. That standard poodle should have gone BOS at Westminster


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pics have been updated. Here are some others from yesterday

Toy group

Bolognese- HOPE VAN HET BALGZAND (From The Netherlands)










Coton de Tulear- INT/DE(VDH)/SLO CH JESPERSEN'S EXCALIBUR AT COTONESE (Denmark import)










Cavalier King Charles Spaniel-AM CH BONITOS COMPANEROS EVERLASTING DREAM (from Germany) 










Long coat Chihuahua- PEAKVALLEYS MADAM MIM










Smooth Coat Chihuahua-CH SUNDOWNER PLAY MISTY FOR ME AT DACHIDAS










Papillon-BEL/FR/LUX/CRO/SWE/FIN CH SILJANS TRULY YOURS (from Sweden)










Chinese Crested-BAILEYS OVER ICE HEYBETT (from the Czech Republic)










Havanese-LARWINSCA LADY GUINEVERE


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Utility group

Eurasier- ALBIONSPITZ BELOVED










German Spitz Klein- CH LONGDALE'S JEN YOU WIN










German Spitz Mittel-SPELLCAST SHOUT ABOUT IT










Japanese Akita Inu- BUN/CRO/SER CH TAIKOU GO SHUN'YOU KENSHA (from Spain)










Kooikerhondje-CH QUNACKS FAVOR NOBLE NOISETTE (from the Netherlands)










Boston Terrier-CH WYNELE OUR VERA FOR OLLEYVILLE


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I was so happy to finally get to see a Euriaser in a ring. And this one is so lovely! I really like the reds. Bigby's (hopeful) parents are red and wolf-grey, I believe.

I also thought the two german spitz dogs we adorable. Apparently I really like spitz breeds. A lot. Haha.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Hamiltonstovare- SUFAYRE ANGELS TRINITY


I like this dog. Very niiice.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I like Hamiltons too. Very solid, sound looking dogs in general. 

Is it just me, or does the long haired chihuahua looks super strange? I had the oddest association when I first looked at the photo: 'giraffe'.

Oh, and the cavalier looks really brachy. I know they are technically a brachy breed but most of the time I don't even notice. I do with this one. Snout seems very short.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Don't know if this was already mentioned, but did you guys hear about the Irish Setter that was poisoned at this dog show? So very sad. 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/03/09/crufts-dog-show-murder_n_6830206.html


Back on topic though, those dogs do look good. The best are the rare breeds, in my opinion; I love seeing rare breeds.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Don't know if this was already mentioned, but did you guys hear about the Irish Setter that was poisoned at this dog show? So very sad.
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/03/09/crufts-dog-show-murder_n_6830206.html
> 
> 
> Back on topic though, those dogs do look good. The best are the rare breeds, in my opinion; I love seeing rare breeds.


Yes there is another thread about that.

On another note: Someone started a petition to strip Knopa and Rebecca of the win because she picked the dog up by her tail and neck.  some people.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Yes there is another thread about that.
> 
> On another note: Someone started a petition to strip Knopa and Rebecca of the win because she picked the dog up by her tail and neck.  *some people.*


Wow, big difference in reactions to this on UK vs US forums!
Fair enough terriers have sturdy tails with purpose, but on this side of the pond we don't find lifting a dog like a teapot acceptable........










We don't like cropping or shock/prong collars either though, hey ho.


From Crufts FB page;

_
We want to address the posts we have had regarding the handling of last nights Scottish Terrier, Knopa. It was made clear to the handler at the show that it is not acceptable to pick a dog up in this way, and despite repeated requests not to do so, she went ahead. The handler is from the USA where it is customary to pick up terriers in this way, but it has no place at Crufts and this is put in writing to all handlers before the show._


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

>


Wow, love this Boston. Like. Love.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Bostons... Another breed I don't really cast a glance at but I agree. That one is Stunning!

And is it horrible that I laughed at the photo of the scotty being lifted? "He looks too perfect! Aha! I knew it was a statue!" I know it's the way his coat is done, but with those little legs he looks like a stuffed animal! I'm curious, if it's customary to pick them up like that in the US, are the dogs conditioned to accepting or even enjoying it?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Foxes&Hounds said:


> Wow, big difference in reactions to this on UK vs US forums!
> Fair enough terriers have sturdy tails with purpose, but on this side of the pond we don't find lifting a dog like a teapot acceptable........
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah they are all up in arms about this on FB, too. I mean come ON, all terriers in the US are handled this way, hell I have even handled my own terrier this way and he never made a peep or even acted like I was hurting him. its not like you have the dog in a choke hold, and that is what their tail (in a small terrier) is FOR.

People need to get a grip, IMO.

And yes it is "necessary" to demonstrate that the tail can be used as a "sturdy handhold" if needs be. I have pulled my JRT out of a hole by his tail on several occasions. If I was a terrier handler or owner, I wouldnt show under the UK KC if thats how they are going to be about it.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

What is going on in regards to Rebecca and Knopa is crap. I am less and less satisfied with the way the KC handles things, constantly bowing to AR pressure. The way the terrier was handled is completely safe and they are accustomed to it from a young age.

This isn't something you should do to a Cavalier or Maltese, but the terriers are built in part of that very purpose.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Are they aware that no pressure is put on the neck at all? I was allowed to practice handling a smooth fox terrier at a dog show and there was NO pressure on his neck, none, when I picked him up. My hand was on either side of his jaw, NOT the throat. Also when I attempted to lift him in a usual way ie how I'd lift Roxie I was corrected immediately and she had me put the dog down and do it again. He was absolutely fine, no damage or pain at all.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Xeph said:


> What is going on in regards to Rebecca and Knopa is crap. I am less and less satisfied with the way the KC handles things, constantly bowing to AR pressure. The way the terrier was handled is completely safe and they are accustomed to it from a young age.
> 
> This isn't something you should do to a Cavalier or Maltese, but the terriers are built in part of that very purpose.


Thank you. If I had a terrier you wouldnt see me showing under KC thats for sure. But this comes from the same rule makers who say that cropping and docking are "mutilation" so I am not surprised ... I mean I am, but I am not. I mean I am no expert, but she seems like a good handler, too.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Is she going to see consequences?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

She shouldn't. She didn't break any rules


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> What is going on in regards to Rebecca and Knopa is crap. I am less and less satisfied with the way the KC handles things, constantly bowing to AR pressure. The way the terrier was handled is completely safe and they are accustomed to it from a young age.
> 
> This isn't something you should do to a Cavalier or Maltese, but the terriers are built in part of that very purpose.


Yes exactly! You should have seen some of the nasty names Rebecca was called on the youtube chat.



Kayota said:


> Is she going to see consequences?


She shouldn't. Knopa deserved that win.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Kayota said:


> I am shocked that you like her, she looks deformed to me.


What I said was "not a bad bitch standing." That was before I saw her updated photo. She really isn't my style. Her topline is incorrect. She does move surprisingly well, despite the incorrect spine.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Xeph said:


> What I said was "not a bad bitch standing." That was before I saw her updated photo. She really isn't my style. Her topline is incorrect. She does move surprisingly well, despite the incorrect spine.


Thanks for the extra info


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Xeph said:


> What I said was "not a bad bitch standing." That was before I saw her updated photo. She really isn't my style. Her topline is incorrect. She does move surprisingly well, despite the incorrect spine.


Thats what I saw, too I was like "boy something looks wonky", I am glad it wasnt just my inexperienced eye seeing things. What I cant believe is how people didnt see that but got all up in arms about a person handling a terrier like they should be handled. People are effed up, man.

So the handler of the scottie didnt break any "official" rules? Because it would be a shame to strip her of the title she and the dog so very much deserved. 

And you should hear people belittling her on FB, how they say she will be hard pressed to find work because no owner will want her handling their dog and all that, its a fiasco.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

That handler will have zero issue getting more clients LOL


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

http://dogshowpoop.blogspot.com/2015/03/tailgating-at-crufts.html?m=1

Lol Billy.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

love the article, so many good points


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> And you should hear people belittling her on FB, how they say she will be hard pressed to find work because no owner will want her handling their dog and all that, its a fiasco.


Luckily there are just as many standing behind her.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I just used Squash's tail as a handle this morning. Come at me, FB.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mia jumped out of a moving car once. I caught her by the tail. Thank god.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

sassafras said:


> I just used Squash's tail as a handle this morning. Come at me, FB.


Hell I pulled Hatters tail this morning to get him up on his toes while I was grooming him. And even more shocking I lead him by his ear last night to bed. But what is the most shocking of all, he DID NOT care.

I guess I am just a bad person 

The way Rebecca is being vilified for this is dispicable, even more so is the name calling and cyber bullying going on. She apologized even though she did not need to, this should have been left at that. And I agree with Xeph despite what some may think she will not have a hard time picking up clients.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Hell I pulled Hatters tail this morning to get him up on his toes while I was grooming him. And even more shocking I lead him by his ear last night to bed. But what is the most shocking of all, he DID NOT care.
> 
> I guess I am just a bad person
> 
> The way Rebecca is being vilified for this is dispicable, even more so is the name calling and cyber bullying going on. She apologized even though she did not need to, this should have been left at that. And I agree with Xeph despite what some may think she will not have a hard time picking up clients.


LOL I feel like when I go home, just to piss people off, having someone take a picture of me lifting Bear in this way, because I have done it A LOT. I would do it to Lincoln if he had a tail, but he doesnt have one, I have done it to Josefina, though to lift her into the truck when she was having trouble getting in (she is approaching 6 years old and isnt very well bred, so she is starting to have hip issues  so sometimes she needs help getting into the truck) I just picked her back end up by the tail and helped her hoist herself up.

She was quite unperturbed


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I guess I'm the only who's one with Fox&Hounds on this one. And coincidentally I'm also from across the pond. Not going to start a debate, but the way that terrier is picked up looks like it's being treated like an object, not an animal. It looks like the handler is more concerned with not touching and messing with the coat than anything else. 

And Owned, cropping/docking IS mutilation, no matter how you look at it, no matter the reasons used to justify it. Hey ho, I'm out. Unless someone wants to start a debate, but I suggest you start another thread. 

Chaos, thanks for all the updates  I always love these show threads.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

by the way why were some of the dogs so poorly groomed?? some of them looked like they didn't even try


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Kayota said:


> by the way why were some of the dogs so poorly groomed?? some of them looked like they didn't even try


Cause they don't. Not all are like that, but quite a lot are. Same with poor handling. It is one thing to let them move loosely but another entirely to let them duck their heads (for breeds that should have their head up) and be all over the place. I can let my dogs move on loose leads but they are never out of control. You can not see a dogs movement if they are not moving properly. That is why judges here will tell you to do it again.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Hm, is not grooming them a European show thing? I mean, I don't think that grooming should be a factor in a _conformation_ show, but you would think that if your dog is going to be trotted out in front of everybody and maybe on TV you'd want him to look his best.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

how do these people even place?? and so many pooped in the ring and weren't eliminated... seriously. also the entire time in the chat they were complaining about how horrible it was that people were "stringing up" their dogs and freaking out that so.e handlers used the jowls to steady the head and i was like eye roll... lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Kayota said:


> how do these people even place?? and so many pooped in the ring and weren't eliminated... seriously


Was that during agility or obedience? Or conformation? I did not see any during conformation (although while embarrasing it isnt a dq in conformation)


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Kayota said:


> how do these people even place?? and so many pooped in the ring and weren't eliminated... seriously


 Because grooming and pooping have nothing to do with conformation? If the point of a show is to identify conformationally correct dogs for the purposes of breeding, they shouldn't make a game of it by disqualifying animals for inconsequential things.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

i have seen dogs removed for pooping during conf


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Willowy said:


> Because grooming and pooping have nothing to do with conformation? If the point of a show is to identify conformationally correct dogs for the purposes of breeding, they shouldn't make a game of it by disqualifying animals for inconsequential things.


Because its hard to tell the condition of a dog through a matted nasty, dirty coat, not to mention that its hard to tell the quality of the coat as well.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I am not even kidding, I use my dogs' tails as handles all the time. Occasionally scruffs, too. They go naked in the house and yard and sometimes I just need to physically move someone. They literally do not care at all. I hope they don't catch wind of how I'm objectifying them.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

If that is the way the UK KC is, then if I was an american dog owner or handler, I wouldnt be showing in their outfit, thats for sure, and I hope more people follow suit, especially with their haughty taughty attitude concerning this.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> If that is the way the UK KC is, then if I was an american dog owner or handler, I wouldnt be showing in their outfit, thats for sure, and I hope more people follow suit, especially with their haughty taughty attitude concerning this.


Well the KC has said now (should have said that first thing) that they will not strip Knopa of the title despite the upwards of 78k people signing that petition.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Because its hard to tell the condition of a dog through a matted nasty, dirty coat, not to mention that its hard to tell the quality of the coat as well.


There's a huge difference between "matted and dirty" and "not professionally and perfectly groomed".


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

PRICELESS


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Willowy said:


> There's a huge difference between "matted and dirty" and "not professionally and perfectly groomed".


but a coat that is not groomed, even if its not really dirty cant accurately be accessed by the judge as "correct". Taking a brush into the ring is a bit extreme, but grooming before hand is just good handling.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> but a coat that is not groomed, even if its not really dirty cant accurately be accessed by the judge as "correct". Taking a brush into the ring is a bit extreme, but grooming before hand is just good handling.


I wear a comb in my hair for the springers


----------



## gwd (Sep 6, 2014)

Ponytails are great comb holders........... armbands work too! 

As to the hoopla over the Scottie I'm rather shocked that so many in the UK are spewing such vitriol at the handler. I'm also surprised at the official Crufts statement and yet they say nothing about all of the pictures of their own judges that were taken showing the judge lifting the dog's off the table by their tails. There are photo's of the BIS judge lifting the Scottie a few inches off the table (by the tail) and I've seen pic's of the judge also lifting the Westie. Not that I'm being critical of the judges......... that's what they do when judging but it seems pretty hypocritical to slam the handler but accept it for the judges. 

Anyone that has ever shown a terrier knows they do not suffer fools...........a Scottie will let you know if it's feeling mishandled.


----------



## gwd (Sep 6, 2014)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Hell I pulled Hatters tail this morning to get him up on his toes while I was grooming him.


And of course the tail tug is what we use to teach the dog to go over their front............ can't have them A framing on us! A slight tug is the cue to lean forward.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

gwd said:


> And of course the tail tug is what we use to teach the dog to go over their front............ can't have them A framing on us! A slight tug is the cue to lean forward.


for what decipline, GWD (not judging, just curious  )


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> for what decipline, GWD (not judging, just curious  )


I use it for conformation. You slightly tug back, and when you release the dog leans forward up on their toes all pretty.


----------



## gwd (Sep 6, 2014)

For conformation shows. We give a slight tug and then the dogs will shift their weight forward which shows the front angulation. Dogs not trained for the conformation ring can do what we refer to as "A framing" which cause their legs to resemble the cap A........... the front feet should ideally be centered under the shoulder.

I also do agility with my dogs and of course the A frame means something very different in that venue. ......


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

gwd said:


> For conformation shows. We give a slight tug and then the dogs will shift their weight forward which shows the front angulation. Dogs not trained for the conformation ring can do what we refer to as "A framing" which cause their legs to resemble the cap A........... the front feet should ideally be centered under the shoulder.
> 
> I also do agility with my dogs and of course the A frame means something very different in that venue. ......


I do agility also and i was thinking, "How do they use the tail tug on the A frame ... I cant even reach that high!" LOL ... I am such a derp.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Never heard it called "A framing" before. I know it as posting or bridging.

Tugging on the tail engages the opposition reflex, which is why the dog moves up on its toes.


----------



## gwd (Sep 6, 2014)

A good explanation of A framing (with pictures) if anyone is interested. 

https://pcfrosttopdoghandlingandling.wordpress.com/2014/10/06/posting-a-phenomena-framed-by-us/


----------

